

Show HN: Jiphy – a 1:1 Python to JavaScript converter - timothycrosley
https://github.com/timothycrosley/jiphy

======
LowDog
This is incredible. I love Python and I tried to learn JavaScript, but I had a
tremendous amount of trouble with it. Moreover, I really can't stand
JavaScript. CoffeeScript alleviated a lot of my concerns, but this tool is
perfect considering that it lets me use a language with which I am already way
more comfortable. I think that this will make an excellent learning tool for a
lot of people. Thanks a lot for creating and sharing this.

------
Tankenstein
This is pretty cool! It's going to get even more interesting once ES6 features
are implemented :). However, i feel like javascript by itself is such a great
language (has some weird parts but eh) that i would never use this. Cool
project though!

